# Anyone else love Butler amps ?



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a second Amp should I buy another Butler or go Stronger for my RF-7 ii ? But I Love my Bulter amp, the sound is Warm and Amazing and looks Amazing. Plus not too many people have even seen one or heard about them. I believe better then any Emotive Amp or in that category..... Please send input thx !


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Butler amps are good, the only issue that I've read is because they are a tube based amp they can run out of steam when used in a home theater because movie soundtracks are far more demanding on amps than music. Tubes by design are slower at recovering so distortion levels will be higher hence the "warmer" sound you are hearing.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

So far nothing even at 105db I get no distortion or anything just perfect Sound !


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

HomeTheater1010 said:


> I'm looking for a second Amp should I buy another Butler or go Stronger for my RF-7 ii ? But I Love my Bulter amp, the sound is Warm and Amazing and looks Amazing. Plus not too many people have even seen one or heard about them. I believe better then any Emotive Amp or in that category..... Please send input thx !


If you like the Butler amp, I'd stick with it. From what I've read and heard about them, power and output are not issues with them, and since you can keep an amp for years, you don't have to worry about constantly upgrading. I even read one review where a guy very sensitive to amp distortion and brightness heard none of that with the Butler. I'm considering them myself.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just remember that tubes by nature degrade over time and will need replacing after a number of years use if you want to maintain its original sound.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just ordered another one .... TDB-2250 for My RF-7 ii.....


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Just remember that tubes by nature degrade over time and will need replacing after a number of years use if you want to maintain its original sound.


True, but since the Butler is a hybrid, I would expect that they'd be much less swapping out of tubes, but I would like some specific answers to that before investing.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

HomeTheater1010 said:


> So far nothing even at 105db I get no distortion or anything just perfect Sound !


How would you compare their sound to solid state? Do you known how often (if ever) tubes would need to be replaced on them?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just investigated the tube replacement situation on the Butler website. According to the manual, the tubes are stressed with only 5% of their capacity and low current, they are designed to last the life of the amp. This is very good news!

.pn64f8500.com


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Just remember that tubes by nature degrade over time and will need replacing after a number of years use if you want to maintain its original sound.


evidently caps do too in Krells....:rant:


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Have the TDB-5150 for 3 years .....All Tubes Perfect and sounds just as good as day one . Only reason I went with that instead of the Rotel-1590!


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

it Sounds Amazing adding an extra 100watts each Channel to my RF-7 ii is unreal not much louder but much clearer !!!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Talley said:


> evidently caps do too in Krells....:rant:


It's not just Krells, Caps tend to dry out even if they are sitting on the shelf unused.


----------

